# corsair vs 450?



## sukesh1090 (Jan 11, 2012)

guys it is not a spelling mistake it is corsair vs 450 which is listed in primeabgb for sale @2k.i wanted to buy seasonic s12II 430 but now i am getting confused looking at this offer in prime.i googled for that psu and google asks that is it vx450?so now my doubt is it a bug in prime website or corsair has released a new psu?
Corsair VS 450 Primeabgb
 Thank you.


----------



## Skud (Jan 11, 2012)

There's nothing in the Corsair website. I guess its a refurbished VX450 Prime is selling, or a mistake or bug. Also prime's website says nothing about warranty, no description and no image. So...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 11, 2012)

^^
 you can get th image in their home page which says it is todays deal of the day.even i have checked corsair website and there is no detail about this.check their home page with deal of the day thing.here it is,
*primeabgb.com/
tom i will call them and ask.before that let me get the confirmation mail for my payment for hyper 212 evo.i did the payment yesterday evening and haven't received any mail till now.i called them in today evening they told they will dispatch all the products at 6:30 and i will get confirmation by 7:00.but till now i haven't received anything.i am getting  worried.is primeabgb a reliable dealer?


----------



## Skud (Jan 11, 2012)

WTF!!! That image is showing nothing, no logo, no specification. Avoid.

Please do keep me informed whether your dispatch has been confirmed or not. Sometimes our online shops take some time to update the status.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 11, 2012)

^^Ok bro here is the pic of the psu.
 I called them in the evening and they told it will be dispatched at 6:30.why so?today morning only i called them and they told they received the payment,so they should have dispatched it in the morning only.ok they have dispatched it in the evening but where is the confirmation mail?they told i will receive it by 7:00 but i haven't received the mail.
 i have bought products from smc and itwares without any problem.the product was shipped immediately after the payment confirmation and even i got the courier details immediately.hope i will receive my mail tomorrow atleast.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2012)

i have seen this exact psu at PL Computers,nehru place & after searching google for a minute found this:
æµ·ç›—èˆ¹(Corsair) VS450 é¢å®š450W ä¸»åŠ¨å¼PFCæ–°å“ - é‡‘ç™¾åº¦

the pic is exactly same as i saw it in window display.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 11, 2012)

^^
looking at that website i think it is better to stay away from it.i guess it is a duplicate one.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a chat with Prime.
The PSU is legit and currently available with Prime only.
Prime is in contact with Corsair to get the specifications.

*Update:* Specfications included!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 12, 2012)

The model is CP-9020009: ¡¾º£µÁ´¬VS450¡¿º£µÁ´¬£¨Corsair£©VS450 µçÔ´£¨¶î¶¨450W/Ö÷¶¯Ê½PFC/Ö§³Ö×ß±³Ïß£©Í¼Æ¬
But I've seen or heard a Corsair PSU in my knowledge without the UL Number- or without mentioning it on the site. I've sent the details to corsair. I will let you know.

Confirmed from Corsair India. Its for real. Only for India and China.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 12, 2012)

hey thank you guys for your concern and help.even i called prime in today afternoon and they told its a new model.the only thing now needed is review but if it is only for  India  and china then i think i won't be able to find the review that easily.
 btw guys which one you will suggest vs 450 or seasonic s12 II 430w 80+bronze?
sorry mods for posting in wrong section as i forgot that there is psu section.my mistake.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 12, 2012)

^Seasonic one is the obvious choice.
But do you have any plans to upgrade your GPU?
What is your budget for PSU?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 12, 2012)

^^
 there is no budget like thing.i had decided to go with seasonic one but two days before found this corsair one so got confused.


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

Is the new VS any good..? please somebody do a review for this PSU...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 15, 2012)

Unfortunatly no1 in India has the right equipment/tools to test a power supply. Its best if 1 chooses tried and tested h/w.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 15, 2012)

which one will be good corsair cx 500v2 or seasonic s12 II 430w.500w doesn't matters to me as i don't need it.for my current rig 430 w is more than enough.so please suggest me in terms of noise,efficiency, durability ,performance etc.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2012)

well corsair has better after sales support.in nehru place,delhi cx430v2 costs ~2500 while seasonic 430 costs 2850(including shipping from itwares).


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 15, 2012)

^^
 i will go for seasonic rather cx 430 but i am asking about cx500w which costs 3.2k in itwares with shipping.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 15, 2012)

Still its S12II 529. If you want an alternate, look at Corsair GS600.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 16, 2012)

^^
cx 500 a seasonic s12 II series model?(means is it made by seasonic and the components used are same?)
 btw in review it shows that seasonic one produces 25dba max noise and corsair produces 35dba.is it a big difference?


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 7, 2012)

If anyone bought this new PSU please give us some feed back... i searched in the but haven't found a review.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ even I'm looking for the same - anyway, here's the official product link 

Builder Series? VS450 ? 450 Watt High Performance Power Supply


----------

